

Help "Streamline" Startup School 2011 -- summarize while watching - johndavi

Our product, Streamliner, aims to make content more accessible via navigable summaries. You can help!<p>The following talks from SS2011 need Streamlines. Making one is easy, dare we say fun. Just take notes while you watch... why not, right?<p>Click a link (first comment below) to get started. Completed Streamlines are (and will be) viewable at http://tech.streamliner.co.
======
johndavi
Clickable links:

Ron Conway:
[http://www.streamliner.co/c/952d6d4fcf0e218190373c8c31b30ff9...](http://www.streamliner.co/c/952d6d4fcf0e218190373c8c31b30ff9b5581258/)

Stephen Cohen:
[http://www.streamliner.co/c/b845b9e9dda3306524f1d9512825fd7f...](http://www.streamliner.co/c/b845b9e9dda3306524f1d9512825fd7f61f41b31/)

Matt Mullenweg:
[http://www.streamliner.co/c/c52b8e9dd300389e53ac35f5b5d1f64d...](http://www.streamliner.co/c/c52b8e9dd300389e53ac35f5b5d1f64d107cc65e/)

Ashton Kutcher:
[http://www.streamliner.co/c/5af9eb4e89f528925108a6e508e7a072...](http://www.streamliner.co/c/5af9eb4e89f528925108a6e508e7a0726ed77953/)

Max Levchin:
[http://www.streamliner.co/c/95a87911bfd4728209304758a1d0a4dc...](http://www.streamliner.co/c/95a87911bfd4728209304758a1d0a4dcaa1df3ca/)

Jim Goetz:
[http://www.streamliner.co/c/ca033c454d64fc31bd6425b1b3b0f9a0...](http://www.streamliner.co/c/ca033c454d64fc31bd6425b1b3b0f9a08cfcb0a5/)

Completed Streamlines are (and will be) viewable at
<http://tech.streamliner.co>.

